# Is it just me or are the sample images from the R5 the most unimpressive photos you've ever seen?



## TomR (Jul 11, 2020)

I pre-ordered this camera before the announcement on Thursday and have been very excited to get this thing in my hands. Today i noticed that if you right-click on the "sample images" on Canon's website you get can the Full res Jpgs (8K)









EOS R5 Body


High Image Quality featuring a New 45 Megapixel Full-frame CMOS Sensor. DIGIC X Image Processor with an ISO range of 100-51200; Expandable to 102400*1. High-Speed Continuous Shooting of up to 12 fps with Mechanical Shutter and up to 20 fps Electronic (Silent) Shutter. Dual Pixel CMOS AF II...




www.usa.canon.com





Lets look at some of these images



https://downloads.canon.com/nw/camera/products/eos/product-1/sample/Original_sample_1.jpg



Whats in focus here?



https://downloads.canon.com/nw/camera/products/eos/product-1/sample/Original_sample_2.jpg



Shot at iso 400, look at the noise on the right side of his face, not to mention the terrible CA. Whats in focus?



https://downloads.canon.com/nw/camera/products/eos/product-1/sample/Original_sample_5.jpg



Missed focus? the couple looks like they were shot on a green screen and pasted on to this image and smoothed out.



https://downloads.canon.com/nw/camera/products/eos/product-1/sample/Original_sample_8.jpg



back focus?



https://downloads.canon.com/nw/camera/products/eos/product-1/sample/Original_sample_7.jpg



missed the face and got the bracelet in focus?


----------



## HenryL (Jul 11, 2020)

It's not you. These are truly horrible. I’m no pro, but to my untrained eye those look more like examples of bad post processing rather than SOOC jpg. Especially the guy working out...it looks like HDR presets were used, not to mention the halo around him - dark in one pic, light in the other. Lots of detail smearing in most of the other images, too.

Show me raw files, or show me nothing at all.

I'm going to go out on a limb and say these are so bad that it's no way they truly represent the best the R5 has to offer. If I'm wrong, I'll have it boxed up and ready to return within minutes of delivery.

FWIW, here are additional samples for R5/R6. https://www.canonrumors.co/canon-eos-r5-eos-r6-official-sample-images-full-size/


----------



## Viggo (Jul 11, 2020)

It’s only thing you need to know. Canon ALWAYS release THE worst possible sample
Images on their site. It’s been like since forever and will probably always be like that. It has nothing to do with actual image quality. Ignore them.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 12, 2020)

I don't ubderstand how they could make the image quality look so bad?? Did no one at Canon stop and think "maybe we shouldn't release noisy out of focus images as an example of what the camera can do"?

These are very hard to ignore... just terrible


----------



## Aglet (Jul 12, 2020)

TomR said:


> I pre-ordered this camera before the announcement on Thursday and have been very excited to get this thing in my hands. Today i noticed that if you right-click on the "sample images" on Canon's website you get can the Full res Jpgs (8K)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DL the sample images, EXIF for many show photoshop or otherwise manipulated. These are not OOC images.

lots of strange stuff going on in sample 7.
Just look at the sharp/non-sharp areas of the background rock just outside of the model's right arm... in squarish block areas. 
WTH is that about?!? Should have been lots of stuff in focus at f/10 & 55mm.
An otherwise nice composition but messed up in post, if not also taking the original shot.

other samples showing a fair bit of noise at 400 ISO.

And we're all wondering what sensor tech is really being used in R5 & R6.
on-chip ADC or overclocked version of the RP?

we'll find out as soon as some enthusiasts have their hands on them.


----------



## Joules (Jul 12, 2020)

Aglet said:


> And we're all wondering what sensor tech is really being used in R5 & R6.
> on-chip ADC or overclocked version of the RP?


Canon literally says the R6 sensor is based in the 1DX III one (have they ever admitted to reusing sensors before?), so it will be extremely similar in IQ.

For the R5, they claim improved performance over the R, so it also will be a lot better than the RP.

So I don't know why you would chose that model for comparison.

Seeing how much improvement in throughput we've seen from these new bodies (M6 II, 90D, 1DX III and now R6 and R5), it is clear to me that they all operate on a new generation of technology. The same generation, I'd say. And since the M6 II, 90D and 1DX III all have very good DR and clean read noise, I don't have any worries about the new releases not sharing this properties.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 12, 2020)

Joules said:


> Canon literally says the R6 sensor is based in the 1DX III one (have they ever admitted to reusing sensors before?), so it will be extremely similar in IQ.
> 
> For the R5, they claim improved performance over the R, so it also will be a lot better than the RP.
> 
> ...


Agreed, that these are clearly new generation of sensor. I am tempted to pre-order but if the noise is that bad at iso 400 (see sample pictures) then that is a deal breaker


----------



## Joules (Jul 12, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Agreed, that these are clearly new generation of sensor. I am tempted to pre-order but if the noise is that bad at iso 400 (see sample pictures) then that is a deal breaker


I don't think anything but RAW images can be used to make any meaningful evaluation of the image quality.


----------



## Aglet (Jul 13, 2020)

Joules said:


> I don't think anything but RAW images can be used to make any meaningful evaluation of the image quality.



The one iso 400 sample i looked at looks like it was thru a lot of tone curve mangling so not good to judge the noise performance.

I did look for evidence of FPN in a few of the images and did not find anything significant so likely using their best tech on the sensor + ADC chain. I don't think there is likely to be any problem with noise that can't be handled based on those files. IQ should be quite decent.


----------



## Utonagan (Jul 13, 2020)

Since theses are not raw format photos therefore there is that to consider. However there is normally at least some part of a jpeg that isn't so compressed. As far as Tom R's weight lifter image example the photo is rather bad even for a jpeg. As for which part that is in focus i would say the Sun and subsequent flaring. Back in the film days i used a technique called moon shadowing to cast ambiance for a scene similar to this. You wouldn't get such an over all noisy image as the one from the R5 and the point was to create stark contrasts mostly to give the feel of longer spans of time. I would have tried to give grain to the weights from just right of center and towards the right.


----------

